# P-51



## Elmas (Nov 28, 2017)

Vigna di Valle Air Museum, Bracciano, Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2017)

Good shot!


----------



## at6 (Nov 28, 2017)

Shiney!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'd hate to be the one polishing it.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2017)

Nice !
No problem with the polishing - a coat or two of 'Future', and it'll only need a dust over twice a year !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2017)




----------

